# Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Februar 2006)

*OSTSEEBOOTSANGLER GESUCHT*
Für ein Anglerboardprojekt suchen wir Angler, die regelmäßig mit ihren Booten (bis max. 5 m Länge, auch Kleinboote, Kajaks, Schlauchboote, Faltboote etc.) an der Ostsee zum angeln unterwegs sind.

Interessant sind dabei alle Reviere von den Boddengewässern/round Rügen im Osten über die Mecklenburger Bucht und Fehmarn bis an die dänische Grenze.

Dabei interessieren uns die verschiedenen Zielfische wie Dorsch, Platte, Hornhecht, Mefo, Meeräsche, Hering, Makrele, Lachs etc. wie auch die Hechte, Barsche und Zander in den Boddengewässern.

Ebenso die verschiedenen Angelmethoden von Naturköder wie Würmer oder Fetzen/Köfis über Blinker/Gummi/Wobbler bis hin zu Pilker, Streamern und Fliegen.

Wer bei diesem Projekt mithelfen möchte, schickt bitte eine Mail an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de
mit dem Betreff: "Anglerboardbootsprojekt"

Dabei bitte folgende Daten angeben:

Angelrevier (möglichst genau)
Zielfischarten (bevorzugt) 
Beifang/Nebenfischarten
Angelmethode/Montagen/Köder
Saison (normalerweise, von - bis..)

Bootstyp
Motorisierung
Bootsgröße
Ausrüstung (Echolot/GPS etc..)


Wir würden uns über eine zahlreiche Beteiligung freuen.

PS:
Ih braucht (noch gar) nicht zu fragen, um was  es sich handelt, wir müssen erst mal Daten sammeln. 
DANKE!!

#h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## Tüdel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

:c Mein Boot ist 5,50 m. Darf ich jetzt nicht mitmachen?:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Doch, seit wann nehmen wirs denn so (ganz) genau, wenns um die Sache geht)


----------



## Tüdel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, seit wann nehmen wirs denn so (ganz) genau, wenns um die Sache geht)


 
|laola: 

Dann mach ich mit ... das wird ja wohl nicht in Arbeit ausarten :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> das wird ja wohl nicht in Arbeit ausarten


Das würde ich so nicht fest behaupten wollen, aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als für Euch zu bewältigen ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Was genau ist das für ein Projekt? Würd mich schon interessieren wofür ihr die Daten braucht...... Ich bin auch oft mit meinem Bruder auf der Ostsee unterwegs....


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

würde ja gern meine daten zu verfügung stellen, aber ich möchte schon wissen was damit angestellt wird.
wenn es spruchreif ist melde ich mich mit sicherheit noch mal bei euch aber ohne infos finde ich das komisch.......#c


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> würde ja gern meine daten zu verfügung stellen, aber ich möchte schon wissen was damit angestellt wird.
> wenn es spruchreif ist melde ich mich mit sicherheit noch mal bei euch aber ohne infos finde ich das komisch.......#c



|good: Deswegen hab ich auch schon gefragt.....:q


----------



## Tüdel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Naja, so sensibel sind die Daten ja nun nicht, die da abgefragt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ääääh, lesen können???


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ist das für ein Projekt?





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ih braucht (noch gar) nicht zu fragen, um was es sich handelt, wir müssen erst mal Daten sammeln.
> DANKE!!



Also wenn Ihr dem Anglerboard so mißtraut, dann kann ichs wirklich nicht ändern:-(((((

*Zur "Beruhigung" für die Mißtrauischen":*
*Selbstverständlich werden keinerlei Daten an irgendwelche Dritte weitergegeben, sondern nur für das Projekt vom Anglerboard selber und nur nach ausdrücklicher Einwilligung der jeweiligen Personen*​


----------



## Deep Sea (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> *OSTSEEBOOTSANGLER GESUCHT*
> Für ein Anglerboardprojekt suchen wir Angler, die regelmäßig mit ihren Booten (bis max. 5 m Länge, auch Kleinboote, Kajaks, Schlauchboote, Faltboote etc.) an der Ostsee zum angeln unterwegs sind.
> 
> 
> #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h



#h Thomas, was heißt regelmäßig?#c


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ääääh, lesen können???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sach mal hassu einen schlechten Kaffe geraucht? Thomas ab und an solltest auch Du mal lockerer schreiben! Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Projekt gestartet werden soll! JAAAA aber wofür soll ein Projekt gestartet werden??? Wollte ihr ne Datenbank für andere Member erstellen oder was wollt ihr? Das war ne ganz normale Frage, die auch ein wenig respektvoll beantwortet werden sollte! 

Danke an den *Vorverurteiler des AB*!


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@ Thomas

warum gleich so beleidigt #c 

es ist keine sache von misstrauen dem board gegenüber sondern ich möchte nur wissen an welchem projekt ich helfe und was mit den daten passiert.
auf blauen dunst macht heute kaum noch einer was.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Achsoooo lieber Thomas. Wenn Du meinst Dich ab und an mal so zu äußern wie gerade und in der Vergangenheit, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht wundern, wenn meiner einer sich nicht mehr an AB-Aktionen beteiligen will #6#6#6...... Schade schade..... Aber es gibt ja genug andere Member hier, die euch gerne helfen OHNE Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> Sach mal hassu einen schlechten Kaffe geraucht?





> @ Thomas
> warum gleich so beleidigt


Ich wunder mich halt nur wo Euer Mißtrauen herkommt????
Soweit ich weiss haben (und werden) wir niemals irgendwelche Daten weitergegeben.
Und ebenso haben (und werden wir nie) irgendwelche Sachen von Membern in irgendeiner Art und Weise "verbraten" (für was auch immer) ohne diese vorher um Ihr Einverständnis zu fragen.

Wenn man daraus folgernd dann Eure Fragen liest,





> würde ja gern meine daten zu verfügung stellen, aber ich möchte schon wissen was damit angestellt wird.
> wenn es spruchreif ist melde ich mich mit sicherheit noch mal bei euch aber ohne infos finde ich das komisch


 wird uns ja mehr oder weniger unterstellt wir würden mit Daten irgendwelchen Schindluder treiben.
Daher kann ich dann diese Frage


> Sach mal hassu einen schlechten Kaffe geraucht?


 beruhigt verneinen, werd aber immer so reagieren, wenn ich das Gefühl habe dass uns oben Genanntes unterstellt wird.

Sollte ich das alles falsch gelsen/interpretiert/verstanden tut es mir wirklich leid.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Lieber Thomas. Ich hab niemals unterstellt, dass ihr Schindluder treibt oder treiben wollt! EINE GANZ NORMALE FRAGE WAR DAS und da kann man doch mal ohne BÖSEN HINTERGEDANKEN mal ne NORMALE ANTWORT drauf geben oder? Du gibst doch auch nicht jedem Deine Handynummer oder doch? Bitte fall nicht immer mit der Tür ins Haus.... Ich wollte lediglich nur von euch wissen, was das für ein Projekt werden soll. Vielleicht wollte ich auch nur wissen, ob meine und die von meinem Bruder erarbeiteten Daten für euch sinnvoll sind oder nicht :m....... Ist doch nicht so schwer mal ne Frage zu beantworten. So und nu habe ich fertig und geh weinen :q...


----------



## Jan77 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69034

Ich finde Dennis hat vollkommen recht!!

Ich würde sofort alles zur Verfügung stellen wenn ich weiß wofür es ist. 
Du hattest ja unter oben angebebenen Link schonmal freundlich "ausgelotet" wie es denn nun so geht das Bootsangeln. Und nun startest Du ein Projekt;+ 

Ich würde es begrüssen wenn einem das ausgereifte Projekt erstmal vorgestellt werden würde.

@Dennis

Musst nicht weinen :c  wird alles wieder gut. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Danke, dass mich jemand versteht. #6 
@Jan ich wein doch nicht so schnell wegen einer normalen Diskussion :q:q:q...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> Ich würde es begrüssen wenn einem das ausgereifte Projekt erstmal vorgestellt werden würde.



Was meint Ihr denn, warum wir jetzt erst mal die Daten brauchen??
Vorstellen des Projektes ist halt erst dann auch möglich, wenn wir die Daten haben, so dass wir dann auch wissen wer, wie und in welcher Art und Weise da mitmachen würde, also wenn es dann wirklich "ausgreift" ist - was bis dato nicht der Fall ist, da nur die Grundstruktur steht und wir deswegen jetzt "zum reifen" die Daten sammeln wollen.

Diejenigen, die sich eintragen, werden, sobald die Datenbasis steht, dann entsprechend informiert und um konkrete Mitarbeit/Hilfe gebeten werden.

Und es muss ja keiner mitmachen (wir können ja keinen zwingen), das ist ein Angebot an die, welche daran Interesse haben an einem Anglerboardprojekt mitzuarbeiten.

Wer daran kein Interesse hat muss ja nicht.

Wer dem Anglerboard helfen will, kann, darf und soll jederzeit mitmachen.

Und  - zur Beruhigung falls einer zu viel "Arbeit" erwartet:
Es wird nicht mehr werden als das was Ihr im Anglerboard ohnehin macht:
Was schreiben zu dann vorgebenen Themen je nach Datenlage (sobald man eine genügend breite Datenbasis hat).


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

PS:
Das soll ja auch mit ne Arbeitserleichterung für uns sein.

Denn alles was da "abgefragt"  wird an Daten, könnte man sich ja auch aus den verschiedensten Postings von Euch allen zusammen suchen, da ihr ja alle fleissige Poster seid)))


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> da nur die Grundstruktur steht und wir deswegen jetzt "zum reifen" die Daten sammeln wollen.



Dann sag doch EEENDLICH mal was für eine Struktur für welches PROJEKT gestartet werden soll... Ist das sooo geheimnisvoll, dass wir das erst zu Weihnachten lesen dürfen? Mannnnnnn Du bist mir ab und zu echt zu schwierig und deswegen halte ich mich hier raus. Das ist ja echt kindisch hier! Viel Spaß mit dem Projekt...... Ich kann anscheinden nicht helfen oder es wird kein Wert auf meine Hilfe gelegt...... Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß bei eurem Vorhaben und hoffe, dass ihr das gut hinbekommt! 

P.s.: Ich hasse es, wenn Leute immer um den heissen Brei rumreden! Super Sache hier #6........ :m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> Dann sag doch EEENDLICH mal was für eine Struktur für welches PROJEKT gestartet werden soll... Ist das sooo geheimnisvoll, dass wir das erst zu Weihnachten lesen dürfen?


Nö, bis Weihnachten wird das nicht dauern.

Aber ist wie beim Jagen:
Schiessen soll man erst wenn man sich sicher auch zu treffen.

Und so werden wir das erst konkret dann bekannt geben, wenns auch richtig steht.

Und erfahren werden es sowieso halt die zuerst, die mitarbeiten wollen, die anderen müssen halt warten bis es soweit ist, ja )


----------



## Jan77 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ich warte dann gerne.

Wenn Du nicht mal ansatzweise verraten möchtest worum es sich handelt dann halte ich mich raus. Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Euch trotzdem.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ok mit Deiner Ironie kann ich gut umgehen :m.... Ist ok....... Ich halte mich dann mal wie ein beleidigtes Mädel von diesem Vorhaben fern :m.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

So viel Offtopic hätte man sich in diesem Thema auch sparen können.... :m Jetzt ist leider viel Zündstoff eingeflossen, was wohl auch nicht euer Anliegen war:m...... Bis dann #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> Wenn Du nicht mal ansatzweise verraten möchtest


Um ein Projekt vom Anglerboard!!


> Ich halte mich dann mal wie ein beleidigtes Mädel von diesem Vorhaben fern





> dann halte ich mich raus.



Schade, hätte auch Euch gerne dabei gehabt.

Wenn Ihr nicht verstehen könnt, das man in der Anfangsphase eines solchen Projektes nicht alles rausposaunen sollte, kann ich das aber halt nicht vestehen.



> Jetzt ist leider viel Zündstoff eingeflossen, was wohl auch nicht euer Anliegen war


Ich hab nicht "angefangen" )


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

PS:
Herzlichen Dank an die drei, die sich in der kurzen Zeit jetzt schon bereit erklärt haben mitzuhelfen, trotz des ganzen "Stresses" hier.
Dürfen aber natürlich ruhig noch mehr werden ))


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

tja, wenn ich öfter Zeit hätte würd ich ja vielleicht auch mitmachen ... |rolleyes
so komme ich halt nicht immer regelmäßig raus - aber interessant wäre das ja vielleicht schon ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> tja, wenn ich öfter Zeit hätte würd ich ja vielleicht auch mitmachen


Nur zu, wenns ernst wird wirst Du schätzungsweise nicht mehr als zwischen einer halben und max. ca. 2 - 3 Stunden brauchen.


----------



## uer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

thomas #h ,

meine zusage hat der franzel schon aufen event erhalten als wir auf seinem (u. michas zimmer) zimmer waren :q neee franzel,
thomas kriegt man noch was zugeschickt, wegen ablauf und so  |kopfkrat 

#h - :s


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

hab mal gemailt .....
mal schauen was so rauskommt ... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Nummer 4, danke ))


----------



## friggler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@Thomas
  Ich denke es ist absolut legitim zu fragen in welche Richtung das Projekt geht und zu welchem Zweck.
  Es ist nicht Misstrauen wie Du es bezeichnet hast dem AB gegenüber!
 Aber um mitzuwirken muss und darf doch jeder für sich entscheiden können ob er hinter der Projektabsicht steht, und verschiedene Ansichten sind doch wohl erlaubt?
 Ich poste meine Fänge nicht im AB und habe dafür meine Gründe. Dagegen für ein Projekt das mir gefällt würde Ich meine Daten/Fangbuch zur Verfügung stellen. Aber ein wenig Entscheidungshilfe wäre angebracht...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Nochmal zu mitschreiben für alle:
Wir sind noch nicht soweit das komplette Ding zu veröffentlichen, sondern am sammeln von Daten.

Wie sich ja jeder denken kann gehts um eine Sammlung von Daten/Fakten zum Bootsangeln an der Ostsee.

Wer mitmachen will ist willkommen und sollte das dann so akzeptieren.

Wer nicht will oder zu anderen Bedingungen ist dann halt nicht dabei.

Sorry, wenns so hart rüberkommt, aber solche Sachen macht man nicht öffentlich bevor  alles in trockenen Tüchern ist. 

Mitmachen oder eben nicht - es ist jeweils Eure Entscheidung.

PS:
Danke für die näxten 3 Anmeldungen, damit sinds inzwischen 7 (hab ich uer schon mitgezählt, da brauche ich halt noch die Daten) - Es geht vorwärts


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin Tom, hast Post.
Erstens ist das Angeln mein erstes Hobby und das AB mein zweites und zweitens ist es mit doch Latte wer alles hier liest was ich für ein Boot oder Echolot habe. In meinen Berichten ist das doch eh zu sehen und zu lesen. 
Na egal, ich bin dabei. #6


----------



## Freelander (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Hallo Leute !
Hier meine Meinung dazu.Es ist wirklich sch...egal mit welchem Boot man auf´m Teich ist,mal sehen wie egal das noch ist,wenn plötzlich doch mehrere Boote an derselben Stelle auftauchen.
Oder ein neuer Küstenführer mit neuen Topfangstellen auftaucht.
Sorry für mein Mißtrauen,aber man hat schon Pferde.....:v 

Ps.:Schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN wofür Ihr das braucht,dann überlege ich mir ob ich dabei bin,ich gelobe auch Stillschweigen.
Gruß
Freelander#6


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.:Schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN wofür Ihr das braucht,dann überlege ich mir ob ich dabei bin,ich gelobe auch Stillschweigen.
> #6



so hätte ich es auch gedacht...scheint aber wohl nicht zu gehen #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin Moin ,
hab meine Mail vorhin auch raus geschickt . Mal den dumme Frage an diejenigen die fragen nach dem wofür . Was ist das für ein Geheimnis , wo auf was wann mit welchem Köder u.s.w , wenn danach gefragt wird ? Haben doch schon viele in den verschiedenen Threads gepostet . Ihr werden doch nicht nach Euren Gehältern oder nach Euren Vorlieben gefragt sondern nur um Angelsachen :q . 
Ach ja , klar möchte auch ich gerne wissen wofür das Thomas braucht , aber es ist mir egal was er mit den "Daten" macht , denn ich vertrauen den Machern des AB . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

moin,
anders als michael es postet, vertraue ich im netz niemandem!
ich fahre im jahr ca. 30 mal mit der nussschale raus und steuere seit jahren meine "geheimplätze" an. jeder troddel kennt den trollegrund nw von k-born. naaa und??  ist was für anfänger!
lieber t. soll ich meinen platz verraten, ohne zu wissen, was das ganze soll??
nenenene...., danke oma... das hatten wir schon mit den teppichen...

bernd

das war plump, macht ne erklärung,wozu das pojekt soll und ihr habt mistreiter!


----------



## friggler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

So ähnlich wie bei einigen anderen waren auch meine Bedenken.
Habe viel Zeit, Mühe und Geld investiert um meine Stellen zu finden. Ich bin ca. 30-40 mal pro Jahr mit dem Schlauchboot draussen. Das letzte woran Ich mitwirken möchte ist ein Küstenführer- damit Ich selbst da nicht mehr angeln kann weil überlaufen...
 @Hornhechteutin
 Nach dem "Hamburgführer" ist an vielen Stellen an Angeln nicht mehr zu denken. Wenn Du soetwas selbst erlebst denkst du evtl. etwas anders ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Mit Sicherheit gibts kein "Führer" irgendwelcher Art!!

Es braucht auch mit Sicherheit keiner irgendwelche Geheimplätze verraten (hoffentlich habt ihr Boote in Tarnfarben, dass Euch niemand sehen kann, wenn Ihr rausfahrt zum angeln )))

Apropos Sicherheit:
Den Teil Sicherheit übernimmt die DGzRS (mit Freuden und ohne Mißtrauen, stellt dafür sogar für 2 - 3 Tage nen Seenotkruzer und Mannschaft zur Verfügung).

Inzwischen sind wieder 2 dazugekommen (also bis jetzt 9).

Achja, das ist ein Angebot an Boardies, kein Zwang oder sowas - und wer nicht will, der hat - und  irgendwelchen Zweiflern hinterherrennen, ööööh..... warum denn??

Wer uns (dem Anglerboard) da nicht vertraut ist ist bei sonem Projekt eh am falschen Platz.

Daher nochmals herzlichen Dank an die "Vertrauensseligen", auf dass es noch ein paar mehr werden wollen (speziell zum Boddenangeln auf Raubfisch  fehlen noch welche!)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Also echt mal, wer hat denn hier nach Top Stellen gefragt, vieleicht noch mit Koordinaten wa? tssss. 
Tom hat s doch geschrieben, wer nicht will der muß nicht und fertig. 
Nun beruhigt euch mal langsam wieder. Habt ihr Verfolgungswahn oder so was? #d  Ich könnte heulen wenn ich immer wieder aufs neue sehen muß wie gute Threads oder Ideen kaputt geschrieben werden. Das zieht sich durchs ganze Board und tut mir zumindest doch ziemlich weh.  #q


----------



## esox_105 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Also, einige stellen sich hier echt wie kleine Kinder an #d.


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

lasst mich nachdenken...
wws
(wir werden sehen...)

Angelrevier (möglichst genau)
Zielfischarten (bevorzugt)
Beifang/Nebenfischarten
Angelmethode/Montagen/Köder
Saison (normalerweise, von - bis..)

Bootstyp
Motorisierung
Bootsgröße
Ausrüstung (Echolot/GPS etc..)

... ich habe geändert, wie ihr seht und nach dem posting von thomas und vor allem von meeresangler_schwerin  wünsche ich euch viel erfolg und ich verspreche, nicht mehr in dieses thema hineinzuschauen... macht euer ding!
ich bin doch nicht so blöd, meine fangdaten anzugeben... traqppis wissen, wo man um kb was fängt... und ich soill genaues geben???? 
thomas das war XXX!! so nicht!!

bernd


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin Moin ,


			
				friggler schrieb:
			
		

> @Hornhechteutin
> Nach dem "Hamburgführer" ist an vielen Stellen an Angeln nicht mehr zu denken. Wenn Du soetwas selbst erlebst denkst du evtl. etwas anders ;-)



Das erlebe ich ständig . Weißenhaus ist nur ein Beispiel oder Dahme oder Dazendorf oder oder oder . Und zum  anderen wurde keine nach Top Stellen gefragt ( gibt es nicht nur Stellen wo Fisch ist ) sonder nach Gebiet .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

michael, ich kann dich leiden, aber nie im leben zeig ich dir meine pilz- oder angelstellen...

bernd
(ich kann dich  mitnehmen, doch nur, wenn ich deine augen zubinden darf...)


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin Moin ,


			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> michael, ich kann dich leiden, aber nie im leben zeig ich dir meine pilz- oder angelstellen...
> 
> bernd
> (ich kann dich  mitnehmen, doch nur, wenn ich deine augen zubinden darf...)


Ich Dich auch Bernd , solange Du nicht Claudia Deine Pilzstellen zeigt bin ich beruhigt und auch nur Claudi darf mir die Augen verbinden :q  .

So nun aber wollen wir wieder zu Thomas Frage kommen und nicht "labern" , bitte nicht böse sein .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Noch, mal so zur Erinnerung um was es eigentlich geht (damit sich nicht jeder von Anfang da "durchquälen" muss):


*OSTSEEBOOTSANGLER GESUCHT*
Für ein Anglerboardprojekt suchen wir Angler, die regelmäßig mit ihren Booten (bis max. 5 m Länge, auch Kleinboote, Kajaks, Schlauchboote, Faltboote etc.) an der Ostsee zum angeln unterwegs sind.

Interessant sind dabei alle Reviere von den Boddengewässern/round Rügen im Osten über die Mecklenburger Bucht und Fehmarn bis an die dänische Grenze.

Dabei interessieren uns die verschiedenen Zielfische wie Dorsch, Platte, Hornhecht, Mefo, Meeräsche, Hering, Makrele, Lachs etc. wie auch die Hechte, Barsche und Zander in den Boddengewässern.

Ebenso die verschiedenen Angelmethoden von Naturköder wie Würmer oder Fetzen/Köfis über Blinker/Gummi/Wobbler bis hin zu Pilker, Streamern und Fliegen.

Wer bei diesem Projekt mithelfen möchte, schickt bitte eine Mail an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de
mit dem Betreff: "Anglerboardbootsprojekt"

Dabei bitte folgende Daten angeben:

Angelrevier (möglichst genau)
Zielfischarten (bevorzugt) 
Beifang/Nebenfischarten
Angelmethode/Montagen/Köder
Saison (normalerweise, von - bis..)

Bootstyp
Motorisierung
Bootsgröße
Ausrüstung (Echolot/GPS etc..)


Wir würden uns über eine zahlreiche Beteiligung freuen.

PS:
Ih braucht (noch gar) nicht zu fragen, um was  es sich handelt, wir müssen erst mal Daten sammeln. 
DANKE!!

#h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h

*PS (da das ja einige zu beschäftigen scheint (Zeit, dass wieder Frühling wird...):
Es werden keinerlei Daten an Dritte weitergegeben.
Es wird nichts in keiner Art und Weise ohne Zustimmung desjenigen veröffentlicht, der Daten zur Verfügung stellt und mitmacht!!*


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ach Thomas ich bin für dich doch da.
Stehe für dich jederzeit zur Verfügung. Ich bin nicht mißtrauisch und die Daten, die du haben wolltest habe ich dir ja durchgegeben. 

Für dich geh ich doch glatt Rutenschwingender Weise durch die See bis die Spitze wieder trocken ist und glänzt

Sven


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@thomas: ich mach mit! meine daten werden aber so genau sein,dass sie niemand, der das gewässer bei mir nicht genau kennt, fehlinterprätiert....
also keine gps-daten!! kann ich sowieso nicht, weil ich so ein schiet nich habe...
bernd


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@ Bernd:
Einfach die entsprechenden Daten laut meinem Posting per Mail schicken.

Wie oben schon geschrieben:
Es wird nix ohne ausdrückliche persönliche Zustimmung veröffentlicht.

Zudem werdet Ihr um aktive Mitarbeit gebeten werden, das heisst es wird dann so veröffentlicht wie Ihr es schreibt!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Man Bernd ehrlich mal, was heist denn genau?
Ich zeig mal was ich angegeben habe:

Angelrevier - Ostsee Rerik bis Kühlungsborn
Zielfischarten -  Dorsch, Plattfisch, MeFo
Beifang/Nebenfischarten - selten Hering, Hornies
Angelmethode/Montagen/Köder - Pilker solo oder Wattwürmer
Saison - immer wenn kein Wind ist 
Bootstyp Ruderboot Anka
Motorisierung - 4PS
Bootsgröße - ca. 4,50 x 1,50 Meter
Ausrüstung - n paar Angelruten mit Rollen, ein kleiner portabler Downrigger von Scotty, Lowrance X71 und Magellan Spor Track Color

und wenn man bedenkt wie groß die Ostsee ist ist das doch ziemlich genau oder nicht?


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@thomas: geht seinen gang! ich hoffe, so min fru den segen gibt...
auf erste fakts am sonnabend!

bernd


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@jörg: überzeugt!!

hoooooofentlich darf ich übermorgen.... morgen um 15 uhr fahr ich nach kb *freufreu*

bernd


----------



## dat_geit (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

:cDürfen BB´s auch mitmachen??????


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Sind wir noch am überlegen, kommt am Ende drauf an ob der Platz reicht oder ob wir das dann mal zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt extra abhandeln.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> ein kleiner portabler Downrigger von Scotty,



welchen denn ????
war grad am überlegen wegen dem Laketroller  ....
taugt der was fürs Salzwasser ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

So, inzwischen (nach nem knappen Tag) sind wir schon bei Nummer 10.
Herzlichen Dank dafür, und immer her mit weiteren Helfern.


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> anders als michael es postet, vertraue ich im netz niemandem!
> ich fahre im jahr ca. 30 mal mit der nussschale raus und steuere seit jahren meine "geheimplätze" an. jeder troddel kennt den trollegrund nw von k-born. naaa und??  ist was für anfänger!
> lieber t. soll ich meinen platz verraten, ohne zu wissen, was das ganze soll??
> ...




#d !!

Dein Posting war plump!

Vor allem mit dem Beigeschmack, dass Du ja nun doch mitmachst!


----------



## bootsangler-b (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

okay, war nicht so gut, was ich im ersten augenblick gepostet hatte. sorry, war durch tagesform bedingt und auch durch die tatsache, dass mir ein domainname durch die jemandem, der irrtümlich frei werdende domainnamen besetzt und gegen geld wieder an den ursprünglichen namensinhaber zurückgibt, geklaut wurde. aber ich habe mich ja noch korrigiert. halte mir das einfach zu gute....

bernd


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Und der näxte, es geht vorwärts )


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Okay Bernd, jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag...

@ Thomas: Ich werd' Dir nun doch nicht schreiben. Ich denke, Ihr habt ja nun genug Input und könnt auf meinen unbedeutenden Beitrag verzichten. (so oft sind wir ja nun auch nicht auf der O-See unterwegs - sind halt 800 km hin und zurück )


----------



## kevkeding (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin,
ich hab mitgemacht und dem Anglerboardteam gemailt!#6 
Warum? Ich bin recht neu im Forum, neugierig und halte es mit HD4ever: mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.#c 

... denn eigentlich gibt´s doch nichts zu verheimlichen. GPS-Daten wurden nicht genannt und das, was gemailt wurde ist doch meist auch Gesprächsstoff an jedem "Slip", zudem optisch nachvollziehbar.

Also, Mitmachen und überraschen lassen;+ .

Gruß, Jörg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> @ Thomas: Ich werd' Dir nun doch nicht schreiben. Ich denke, Ihr habt ja nun genug Input und könnt auf meinen unbedeutenden Beitrag verzichten. (so oft sind wir ja nun auch nicht auf der O-See unterwegs - sind halt 800 km hin und zurück


Doch, mach hinne, jeder Einzelne is gut!!


----------



## Hardi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin Thomas,
da ich kein eigenes Dinghi mehr habe und wenn, dann meist in DK mit einem gemietetem Boot unterwegs bin, falle ich wohl schon hinten raus.
Mit meinem SOT Kayak bin ich noch nicht auf Tour gewesen (S-H. Ostsee). Bin also defakto nicht öfter unterwegs - würde also wieder durch das Raster fallen. Habe also mit diesem Gefährt noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt. Aber bis Juni ist ja noch ein wenig hin.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Moin Moin,

habe soeben auch meine Mail mit den gewünschten Daten abgeschickt und helfe gern bei dem Projekt (aber auch nur, weil ich mega-neugierig bin, die Einzelheiten als Erster zu erfahren :m )


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Na prima, da komm ich ja mit dem Zählen kaum nach ))


> da ich kein eigenes Dinghi mehr habe und wenn, dann meist in DK mit einem gemietetem Boot unterwegs bin, falle ich wohl schon hinten raus.


Wieso, können nur Angler mit eigenem Boot Ahnung haben??
Auch "Mieter" sind herzlich willkommen!!
Vor alleem auch Deine (zukünftigen) Kaakerfahrungen wären interessant!


----------



## skipandi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ahoi an Alle, werde auch aus meinem Nähkästchen plaudern.E-Mail kommt Sonntag abend !:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Klasse und weiter so!!


----------



## skipandi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Mail ist raus. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt etwas damit anfangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Logo)
Bin gerade am durchzählen, sind noch einige dazugekommen, weitere immer herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## meeresprofi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

bin auch dabei, mail geht gleich raus. Denke wir vertreten doch inetwa die selben Interessen!


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

warum so mißtraurisch?
Am 01.04. beginnt die neue Campingsaison und am
01.05.darf man auch wieder eine Boje setzen,sodaß
das Boot ständig im Wasser ist.
Aufgrund dessen,daß ich jetzt mehr Freizeit habe
(bin Rentner geworden),werde ich auch öfter auf dem
Wasser sein,sofern das Wetter es zuläßt.
Mein Bötchen ist 4,20m lang und 1,72m breit.Motorisiert
mit einem 10PS-Mercury-Motor.
Ich werde mitmachen,dann ist Opa beschäftigt.
Revier--Eckernförder Bucht.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdachen aus Kiel


----------



## Jofie (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Hallo, ich habe hier mal im Forum die ganzen Fragen und Antworten durchgelesen, und ich kann nicht verstehen warum einige Angler so misstrauisch sind, es werden doch bestimmt keine Kontodaten preisgegeben, es bezieht sich doch bestimmt so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, nur auf ein Erfahrungsaustausch unter Anglern und ich finde es doch gut, wen einige Erkenntnisse die man beim Ostseeangeln gesammelt hat auch an andere Angelfans weitergeben kann. Ich habe zwar kein eigenes Boot, fahre aber jedes Jahr seit 1982 zum Kutterangeln auf die Ostsee, und habe wohl so einige Erfahrungen in der langen Zeit gesammelt, und würde sie auch gerne an andere weitergeben.
Ich hoffe nur das ich mit meinen Beitrag keinen ans Bein gepinkelt habe, dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal im Voraus dafür.
Gruß. jofie


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Danke fürs Vertrauen)


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich kann es auch nicht verstehen,daß einige
so ein Geheimnis aus ihren Angelplätzen machen.
Man braucht doch nur raus-u.hinterherfahren und
schon ist das Geheimnis keines mehr.
Übrigens,in der E´förder Bucht liegen u.a. 3 Wracks.
Wollt ihr die Position haben?
Dort wird auch viel getaucht,also no fishing.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## schwerinchris (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Schon geantwortet#h 

hoffe ich konnte helfen:g 
das ganze könnte ja so ne art mitfahrzentrale werden.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> das ganze könnte ja so ne art mitfahrzentrale werden


Auch ne gute Idee)


----------



## sundeule (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@Thomas
Ich finde es keinen guten Stil, Mißtrauen zu unterstellen, wenn einige an der Zielrichtung des Projekts interessiert sind.
Ich würde die Sache nicht so sehr von der Seite des Vertrauens her betrachten wollen, sondern eher unter dem Aspekt, dass ein interessantes Projektziel am ehesten eine Einladung zum Mitmachen ist. Genau diese Wahlfreiheit zu entscheiden fehlt und statt dessen gibt es Watschen.#d 
Ich unterstütze nichtmal alle "Projekte" meiner Frau, trotz vorhandenen Vertrauens.:q


----------



## Leba (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Wer da glaubt er verrate zu viel,soll lieber schweigen, den sonst kann er womöglich noch schlecht schlafen und  das will doch keiner, oder ?
Ich finde den vorschlag gut werde bei Zeiten einsteigen


----------



## sundeule (1. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Leba schrieb:
			
		

> Wer da glaubt er verrate zu viel,soll lieber schweigen, den sonst kann er womöglich noch schlecht schlafen und das will doch keiner, oder ?
> Ich finde den vorschlag gut werde bei Zeiten einsteigen


 

Falls es sich(auch) auf meinen Beitrag bezieht: Ich habe keine Angst etwas zu verraten - werder Fangmengen, noch Stellen machen mir da Sorge. 
Motivation für etwas entsteht nun mal nur, wenn sich ein Sinn erschließt. Deine Schweigeaufforderung wegen einer anderen Meinung finde ich in einem Diskussionsforum etwas deplaciert.


----------



## Zanderspezi 44 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				meeresdrachen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich kann es auch nicht verstehen,daß einige
> so ein Geheimnis aus ihren Angelplätzen machen.
> ...


 
Das finden von Hots Spots ist nicht immer leicht und oft auch Zeitintensiv.
Ich wäre ja bescheuert wenn ich meine über die Jahre gesammelten Daten zu Verfügung stellen würde.Einfach mal so ein paar Daten von anderen Checken
und dann los, ne das würde mich als Angler nicht zufrieden stellen und hat auch nichts mehr mit einer Angelpirsch zu tun.Was machen dann die Guiads? Alle arbeitslos?
Und ehrlich mal, Infos über die Reviere gibt es genug in Fachzeitschriften und vor Ort.
Desweiteren halte ich so eine Datensammlung vor allem für die Bodengewässer für sinnlos.Topstellen sind da nie konstant und ständig im Wechsel und schöne Fische kann man egal an welchen Boden immer fangen.
Jeder Angler der dort oben fischt und erfolgreich sein möchte den hilft da keine Datenbank, damit fängt er nicht besser.Das richtige Näschen,Erfahrung und Sachverstand sind da woll er angesagt.
Okay das ist meine Meinung dazu. Muß jeder selber wissen wie er dazu steht und ich akzeptiere auch diejenigen die sich daran beteiligen.

Gruß an Alle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



> Ich wäre ja bescheuert wenn ich meine über die Jahre gesammelten Daten zu Verfügung stellen würde.Einfach mal so ein paar Daten von anderen Checken


Stimmt, deswegen hat das auch keiner verlangt))


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch, mal so zur Erinnerung um was es eigentlich geht (damit sich nicht jeder von Anfang da "durchquälen" muss):
> 
> 
> *OSTSEEBOOTSANGLER GESUCHT*
> ...



Komisch ist das schon, dass zeitgleich auch bei den Brandungsanglern identische Datenabfragen stattfinden sollten. Nur sind sich die Brandungsangler etwas einiger als die Bootsangler. Sie hätten wahrscheinlich gut daran getan, auch andere Threads zu lesen. Dann würde keine Datenbank für Nebenerwerbsfischer unter dem Deckmäntelchen des allgemeinen Nutzens entstehen.
Gebt ruhig eure Daten preis, damit die Fresswanderungen der Fische auf den Monat genau analysiert werden können, aber ärgert Euch nicht über mit Stellnetzen vollgepflasterte Angelstellen.
Die dümmsten Schafe wählen ihren Schlachter selbst (Bibel).


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch ist das schon, dass zeitgleich auch bei den Brandungsanglern identische Datenabfragen stattfinden sollten. Nur sind sich die Brandungsangler etwas einiger als die Bootsangler. Sie hätten wahrscheinlich gut daran getan, auch andere Threads zu lesen. Dann würde keine Datenbank für Nebenerwerbsfischer unter dem Deckmäntelchen des allgemeinen Nutzens entstehen.
> Gebt ruhig eure Daten preis, damit die Fresswanderungen der Fische auf den Monat genau analysiert werden können, aber ärgert Euch nicht über mit Stellnetzen vollgepflasterte Angelstellen.
> Die dümmsten Schafe wählen ihren Schlachter selbst (Bibel).


 
wenn ich aus dem Süden der Republik mich kurz einmischen darf  (aber auch, wenn ich es nun nicht erklären will, doch verständlich) #h:

Aber das hier klingt schon nach großem Misstrauen (diplomatisch ausgedrückt) gegenüber dem Board (oder Mods).#c


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Nein, ich habe kein Misstrauen gegenüber dem Board.

Die Absichten sind gegenüber den Boardies mit Sicherheit sogar gut gemeint.

Jedoch sind berufliche Interessen einiger Boardies nicht auszuschließen. Hier spielt der Faktor Zeit eine gewichtige Rolle. Denn wer hat denn wirklich ein berechtigtes Interesse daran, ordentlich Geld einzusparen, um die Fische mit Sicherheit zu finden ?
Die aus der Ferne der Republik an die Küste reisen, wollen wir Boardies nicht in die Stellnetze jagen. Bisher hatte ich kein Problem damit, über PN die aktuell erfolgreichsten Angelstellen mitzuteilen.
Diese Kommunikationsmöglichkeit von Anglern für Angler wird durch eine Datenbank erheblich verwässert.
Das kann einfach nicht der Sinn eines Forums sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Also eben nochmal (da es eingie scheinbar nich lesen wollen):
*Es geht nicht um genaue Fangplätze/GPS - Daten,* sondern grundsätzlich um die verschiedenen Reviere, Methoden, Köder etc...

Und (noch so als Vorabinfo) die eigentliche "Zielgruppe" sind nicht die Baordies/Internetuser (die können sich wirklich die Infos einfacher hier im Board besorgen, sei es per Thread oder PN).

Ich schätze in ca. 2 - 4 Wochen sind wir soweit, das wir das richtig angehen können, alle die sich bisher bereit erklärt haben, werden dann eine freundliche Mail kriegen wo dann drinstehen wird, was wir genau von Euch wollen.

Bis dahin bitte ich um etwas Geduld (und etwas weniger "Mißtrauen") )))


----------



## Ostseepärchen (3. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Hallo Sportfreunde,

wenn ihr unter Bootsangeln auch das Belly-Boatfischen versteht, sind wir dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Haben wir am Anfang überlegt das mit reinzunehmen, wird dann aber defintiv zu viel Stoff, daher wollen wir uns auf "richtige" Boote (und seien es auch Klappboote, Schlauchboote oder andere kleine(re) Boote) beschränken.

Das wird wohl eher ein weiteres Projekt geben mit den Bellys, wen wir das hier richtig hinkriegen.

Aber auf Fall jeden schon ein dickes Danke für Eure Bereitschaft!!!


----------



## Rosi (3. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Na ich bin ja gespannt wann diese Geheimniskrämerei aufhört. Mal sehen, ob das Baby dann wirklich so süß ist, daß ich mich ärgere, wenn ich es nicht streicheln darf.


----------



## Tüdel (10. April 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich schätze in ca. 2 - 4 Wochen sind wir soweit, das wir das richtig angehen können, alle die sich bisher bereit erklärt haben, werden dann eine freundliche Mail kriegen wo dann drinstehen wird, was wir genau von Euch wollen.
> [...]


 
Öööhhm, bis dahin (in 4 Wochen) ist meine Saison quasi vorbei ... Dann könnt Ihr von mir wahrscheinlich nur noch 'Erfahrungswerte' beziehen.

Ende Mai kommt der Wursteimer aus dem Wasser und ich mach Sommerpause (bis Ende September).

Hoffe, das macht nix.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Seaking 01 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

So E-Mail ist raus.#h #6


----------



## Seaking 01 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

So und was passiert nu??? nix mehr oder wie??:c 



MFG
Dirk


----------



## meeresdrachen (14. September 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

@all,

und nun?Was ist passiert?Nichts!
Nächste Woche nehm ich mein Boot
aus dem Wasser.
Dann ist Brandung angesagt.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## guifri (15. September 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

War doch ,ein Geheim-Projekt! #6 

Spitzenaktion...Gut, dass ich mich nicht von Anfanag an gemeldet hab, sonst wäre ich vor Spannung bestimmt gestorben:q


----------



## Hang Loose (28. September 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

TIP TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nun ist ja doch berechtigt gewesen weswegen viele Ihre Daten nicht raus geben wollten, oder geht es da noch irgenwo weiter?

Ich finde keinen Zusammenhang zu einem anderen Bericht oder Tip oder einer Datenbank.

Kann da jemand helfen??????????#c


----------



## HD4ever (28. September 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

das hab ich mich auch schon mal gefragt was aus dem "Projekt" geworden ist ... #c
die Daten sind mir egal ... aber irgendwie hatte ich da auch was von erwartet |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Wartet doch bitte noch bis Ende diesen Jahres. Dann wird bestimmt etwas kommen, soweit ich weiß.


Sven


----------



## sundeule (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Wartet doch bitte noch bis Ende diesen Jahres. Dann wird bestimmt etwas kommen, soweit ich weiß.
> 
> 
> Sven


 

Ich, ich, ich, ich weiß es!!!!
Ende dieses Jahres kommt:



































Der Weihnachtsmann!   


Schon mal besinnliche Stunden wünscht
die Sundeule#h#h #h


----------



## Tuempelteddy (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

*Was ist denn nun aus diesem Projekt geworden???*

*Doch ganz geheim???*


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



sundeule schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich, ich weiß es!!!!
> Ende dieses Jahres kommt:
> Der Weihnachtsmann!



|muahah:.... |good:


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Mal neugierig nachfrag: wie ist denn eigentlich der Stand der Dinge....


oder hab ich irgend etwas wichtiges verpasst ???


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Fishzilla (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Wird alles noch Aufgeklärt.
Gedulde dich ein wenig.|bigeyes
Immer diese Hetze und Misstrauen....|supergri


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Wird alles noch Aufgeklärt.
> Gedulde dich ein wenig.|bigeyes
> Immer diese Hetze und Misstrauen....|supergri



|good: NUR GEDULD *rofl*


----------



## Freelander (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Iss ja nu schon ein gutes Ende her,aber was is eigentlich hieraus geworden???;+


----------



## uer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> Mal neugierig nachfrag: wie ist denn eigentlich der Stand der Dinge....
> 
> 
> oder hab ich irgend etwas wichtiges verpasst ???


 
Man(n) sollte schlafende Riesen nicht wecken - pssssssst :q

#h #h


----------



## Freelander (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ich möchte es aber wissen....Riese aaaaaufwaaaachen!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr dem Anglerboard so mißtraut, dann kann ichs wirklich nicht ändern:-(((((
> 
> *Zur "Beruhigung" für die Mißtrauischen":*
> *Selbstverständlich werden keinerlei Daten an irgendwelche Dritte weitergegeben, sondern nur für das Projekt vom Anglerboard selber und nur nach ausdrücklicher Einwilligung der jeweiligen Personen*​



aber anscheinend werden überhaupt keine Daten an Irgendwen gegeben oder warum antwortet hier kein Mod ?


----------



## Freelander (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> aber anscheinend werden überhaupt keine Daten an Irgendwen gegeben oder warum antwortet hier kein Mod ?




Vlt.geht ja was über PN beim Thomas.|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sollte das ein Angelbuch werden was mit Beiträgen / Erfahrungen / Berichten von (Klein-)Bootsanglern geschrieben worden wäre ...
ich meine mich zu erinnern mal gehört zu haben das das Projekt mangels eines Verlegers quasi ins Wasser gefallen ist ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Freelander (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sollte das ein Angelbuch werden was mit Beiträgen / Erfahrungen / Berichten von (Klein-)Bootsanglern geschrieben worden wäre ...
> ich meine mich zu erinnern mal gehört zu haben das das Projekt mangels eines Verlegers quasi ins Wasser gefallen ist ... |kopfkrat



Na,da bin jetzt aber froh wenn das stimmt, das ich da meine Daten nicht zu beigesteuert habe.Ich glaube nicht das ich da an dem Verkaufserlös des Buches dran beteiligt worden wäre.
Finde ich immer doof wenn jemand anderes mit meinen Erfahrungen Geld verdient und ich in die Röhre schaue.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ist schon etwas merkwürdig das es so (von den Mods) totgeschwiegen wird |bigeyes


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas merkwürdig das es so (von den Mods) totgeschwiegen wird |bigeyes



Was hat das mit totschweigen zu tun. Ich bin zwar Mod aber weis auch nicht mehr wie jeder andere hier. Sicherlich war da mal ein Projekt in Planung welches sich zerschlagen hat, mir ist das völlig wumpe und ich verschwende da auch keinen weiteren Gedanken dran.


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Was hat das mit totschweigen zu tun. Ich bin zwar Mod aber weis auch nicht mehr wie jeder andere hier. Sicherlich war da mal ein Projekt in Planung welches sich zerschlagen hat, mir ist das völlig wumpe und ich verschwende da auch keinen weiteren Gedanken dran.


 
Wenn man ein Projekt startet, um Vertrauensvorschuss bittet, dann gehört es zur Netiquette auch die Einstellung eines Projektes zu veröffentlichen. Erst recht wenn das Projekt offiziell vom _*Anglerboard-Team*_ gestartet wurde.

Aber wie Du sagt is dir das als Teammitmitglied wumpe...


Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Freelander (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Projekt startet, um Vertrauensvorschuss bittet, dann gehört es zur Netiquette auch die Einstellung eines Projektes zu veröffentlichen. Erst recht wenn das Projekt offiziell vom _*Anglerboard-Team*_ gestartet wurde.
> 
> Aber wie Du sagt is dir das als Teammitmitglied wumpe...
> 
> ...



|good:
Sehe ich genauso.
Ist nur für die Zukunft gut zu wissen wie sowas anscheinend abläuft.
Sehr interessant....:q

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen ja auch kein Auge aus.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Der einzige der jeh wusste was das hier werden soll war Thomas und vielleicht auch Franz. Sonst keiner.
Wenn ihr also wissen wollt ob hier noch was kommt dann fragt Thomas. Ich kannst nicht sagen, das hat auch nichts mit Team zu tun. Anglerboard Team ist nur ein Acount mit dem offizielle Sachen eingestellt werden das heist aber nicht das jeder von uns bis ins kleineste Detail bescheid wissen muß worum es geht.
Hört sich komisch an ist aber so. (sagt Peter Lustig auch immer  )

Meine Meinung als User?


> Im übrigen muß sich doch keiner wundern das dieses Projekt fallen gelassen wurde, wenn es denn so ist, nach den vielen skeptischen Nachfragen am Anfang.
> Aber so ist es ja überall im Leben oder im Internet. Erst wird alles madig gemacht und in Frage gestellt und dann wird gemotzt warum nichts passiert. Darum ist es mir wumpe. Nicht weil ich zufällig Mod oder Teammitglied bin.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Habe Thomas mal ne PN mit den Link von hier geschickt.

@ Jörg
Die User sollten an etwas teilnehmen, aber keiner sagte was mit den Daten passiert.
Das da skeptische Fragen kommen ist doch wohl klar.
Hast oder hättest du an etwas teilgenommen wenn du nicht weisst was, wann, wo mit deinen Daten passiert ?

So wie es jetzt aussieht bin ich heilfroh das ich meine Fangplätze usw. für mich behalten habe.


----------



## offense80 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Wow, das ist ja spannend wie ein Krimi hier  

hab mir mal alle Postings durchgelesen, und zum Schluss.....äääh hmmm tja der Schluss hmmm.... das ist ein Krimi OHNE ENDE lol. Gibt es denn noch einen 2. Teil davon (So wie bei Herr der Ringe-dann hier nur Herr der Daten?)

Oder ist es ein Ratekrimi wo man das Ende der Geschichte selbst heraus bekommen muß lol?


----------



## Freelander (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Habe Thomas mal ne PN mit den Link von hier geschickt.




Und???

Haste schon ne Antwort?;+:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Ohje, sorry, dass ich tatsächlich mal übers Wochenende weg war...

Da die Resonanz (bis dato) deutlich zu gering war, wurde das (bis dato) komplett auf Eis gelegt.

Mal sehen ob sich durch das Hochholen jetzt was ergibt..


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohje, sorry, dass ich tatsächlich mal übers Wochenende weg war...
> 
> Da die Resonanz (bis dato) deutlich zu gering war, wurde das (bis dato) komplett auf Eis gelegt.
> 
> Mal sehen ob sich durch das Hochholen jetzt was ergibt..



Und wenn Ihr doch verratet um was es geht ?
Ob die Resonanz dann wohl größer ist ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Es gibt immer einige Dinge, die kann man vorher nicht verraten, da dann dadurch Ergebnisse verfälscht werden würden bzw. die falschen Leute aufspringen würden.
In diesem Falle auch deswegen leider nicht möglich.

Wie immer, wenn die Resonanz nicht ausreicht, haben wir ja auch keinerlei Probleme, solche Sachen dann neben nicht durchzuführen.

Nicht alles was man selber für gut hält, muss das ja auch für die Mehrzahl sein.

Von daher sind wir da ganz entspannt (auch wenns in diesem Fall dann nach jetzigen Stand wohl nicht zur praktischen Umsetzung kommen wird)...


----------



## Freelander (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Wer sind denn "Wir"?hat sich letztens so angehört,als wenn Du der einzige hier bist,der weiß worum es eigentlich geht.Ich bin für mehr Transparenz,vlt.kommt ja dann doch nach was gutes für Alle zustande.Das Hochholen allein reicht wohl nicht aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ostseebootsangler für Anglerboardprojekt gesucht*

Das scheint ja definitiv nix zu bringen, daher mach ich das dicht.


----------

